# Help with bad/moldy eggs..



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 2 breeding species right now. First is a pair of cobalts, i purchased them from a local frogger getting out of the hobby. They are definitely a breeding pair I have 5 healthy tadpoles from them currently. However, the last clutch they laid ended up with most of the eggs molding and going bad. I dust every feeding with Repashy vitamin A Plus mixed with Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3. Any suggestions on what i'm doing wrong? Things that might help?

Here is a pic of the most current clutch.. it looks like there might be one survivor. 









My second is a 2.1 trio of Leucs they laid one clutch of eggs about a month ago and they went bad almost immediately. This second clutch i pulled out today and they just don't look right. There is black on top but the bottom half looks white still. And as you can see there is one egg that is just totally white. I use the same supplements for these guys and just don't know what i'm doing wrong if anything. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

You may want to reduce the vit a. I heard vit a dusting once or twice a month is necessary.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've had good luck with Repashy Calcium plus at every feeding (twice a week) and use Vitamin A plus once a month. Using Vitamin A on every feeding may be too much. You can find some pretty good threads here about dusting regiments by doing a search.

I also use methylene blue on eggs that I pull. I put a couple drops in a 1 qt squirt bottle and fill with RO water. I spray the eggs and fill the petri dish just full enough to reach about 1/2 way up the egg's jelly mass. Be careful not to fully submerge the eggs. You can find methylene blue in the fish department of your big box pet stores. It is not necessary, but I have found it to help a lot when I have moldy egg issues.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with tongo,that is too much vit A.I use it 2-3 times a month at most.Too much vit a can be hazardous to your frogs.Also how old are your vits?They should be replaced every 6 months.That won't have anything to do with moldy eggs though,but something to point out.I personally make tadpole tea and add a splash to each petri dish.This is what works for me and I have done it for a long time.The tanins in the tea are a natural mold inhibitor.Also if this is some of their first clutches,it may take a few tries to get it right.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You have no proper vitamin mix to speak of. You have a Calcium with D, and you have shored up the insufficient vitamin A, but you are still completely missing a proper vitamin mix. 
I would immediately quit trying to shore up an insufficient mixture with the lacking vitamin A. (Mods, it's not feedback. The formula is simply lacking in vitamin A.) That is certainly an option, but if you go that route, you need to get a proper vitamin mix in there, too. 
Personally, I would start by starting over with a fresh batch of Repashy Calcium Plus. Use it at every feeding unless you are dusting with something else. I feed about every other day. The "something else" would be your Repashy Vitamin A Plus. Use it once a week until egg failure clears up. Then either discontinue use of Vitamin A Plus, or use it ONLY once a month.
Remember to continue using the Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding. It contains your calcium, vitamin D, vitamin A, and the additional required vitamin mix.

In summary, my brand of choice is Repashy. It works for me. Other brands can work too, but whatever you go with, you *need* to include a proper multivitamin or your problems are going to get worse.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't give them any more Vit A for a while if he's been giving it at every feeding.That and I don't think it's necessarily a vitamin issue with the eggs.The leuc eggs in the bottom pic look good so far except for the 1 on the bottom,but you're not always going to get 100% fertile eggs.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks so much for the quick replies! So in summary it sounds like i need to only dust with the Vit A once a month and get the Repashy calcium plus for my regular dusting? I do have some Meth Blue i will definitely add that to my petri dish. sound like a plan? Anything else i should be supplementing on a regular or occasional basis?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

oddlot said:


> I wouldn't give them any more Vit A for a while if he's been giving it at every feeding.That and I don't think it's necessarily a vitamin issue with the eggs.The leuc eggs in the bottom pic look good so far except for the 1 on the bottom,but you're not always going to get 100% fertile eggs.


That's true enough if he has been giving them A at every feeding. I did miss that. But please, look at what he is using. There is no multivitamin in his rotation. Repashy Vitamin A plus may contain some of those, but only in trace amounts. It is not designed as a stand alone formula.
I repeat, there is NOT a proper multivitamin in his rotation and that will eventually make for lots of dead frogs. There is a bigger problem than the egg failure than needs to be addressed.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with you Doug, that I would get repashy calcium plus into that rotation (I use it as well).I even on occasion use repashy supervite in my rotation as well,just to mix up the vitamin levels and there are probably some different things in it as well,that are not in the other supplements.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

So the Rep-Cal Calcium supplement that i've been feeding just doesn't have the other vitamins in it that the repashy calcium blend does? I see 3 different types of Repashy calcium plus: Calcium Plus, Calcium Plus LoD, Calcium Plus HyD. Which would you sugg


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

That is correct.The calcium plus is a complete supplement.Get the calcium plus,not the others.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ch3tt said:


> So the Rep-Cal Calcium supplement that i've been feeding just doesn't have the other vitamins in it that the repashy calcium blend does? I see 3 different types of Repashy calcium plus: Calcium Plus, Calcium Plus LoD, Calcium Plus HyD. Which would you sugg


No, it does not. Repashy Calcium Plus is designed to be a stand alone product. The new frog keeper can dose ONLY Repashy Calcium Plus and know that he is getting a good balanced, stand alone product.
Rep-Cal is designed to be used with Herptivite or another multi vitamin supplement. Rep-Cal, used hand in hand with Herptivite, is _supposed_ to be balanced, but it is missing a *usable* form of vitamin A. It needs to be balanced with some vitamin A.
I found it easier and cheaper to let Repashy do the balancing for me. 

You want the Repashy Calcium Plus. The other formulas are designed for advanced users who are also supplementing with UVB lighting. The vitamin D generated by the UVB lighting means you need less vitamin d, thus the Lod (Low D), the Hyd (High D), and I believe there is also a MeD (Medium D).


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

That makes total sense. Thank you both very much for your help! I will get the correct supplements and hopefully I won't have any more issues.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem,goodluck with them.


----------



## brettxxx4 (Jun 16, 2013)

This is an obvious question but there's more newbies like me out there who don't know a frog egg from spittle. Just to clarify, When you're talking about dusting, You're referring to dusting the fruit flys that are digested by the mating pair. Not actually dusting the eggs ... correct? 


Brett
Charlotte nc


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

correct


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

From the pictures it looks like a little dry in by the eggs. Try adding a few drops of water to keep the eggs from drying out.


----------

